# Schwarzwald Bike Crossing



## marsepolani (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 
wer von euch kann mir etwas über die Strecke Schwarzwald Bike Crossing
e´rzählen?? Handelt es sich hier nur um Fahrradwege oder gibt es auch Anspruchsvolle Strecken ? Singletrail etc. ??
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar. 

bis bald im Wald

Dirk


----------



## Waldgeist (14. Februar 2008)

manschmal  auch Schwarzwald-Höhen-Radweg genannt -ist aber eine andere Route (Maulbronn - Freudenstadt)!

Link: Bike-Crossing mit diversen Infos

Naturpark Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (14. Februar 2008)

Der Anteil an ausgeschilderten Trails wird sich auf Grund der 2m Regel in BaWü
wohl in engen Grenzen halten. Es wird sich zum Großteil um Forstwege handeln. 
Landschaftlich mit Sicherheit trotzdem super.
Ich bin die Strecke allerdings selbst noch nicht gefahren, 
kenne nur ein paar Teilstücke aus dem Nordschwarzwald.


----------



## MTBDave (14. Februar 2008)

Interessant....



> ...und gilt europaweit als längster beschilderter Mountainbike-Fernweg...



...wusst ich garnicht.

@marsepolani: Planst du die 450km diese Saison durchzuziehen?


----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir das Roadbook mal angeschaut und der Singletrailanteil ist nicht nennenswert. Eventuell kann man das als groben Wegweise nehmen und dann die interessanten Strecken rechts und links vom Weg dazu nehmen aber die Route selber ist eher langweilig. Außerdem ist der Asphalt-Anteil extrem hoch.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. Februar 2008)

Fahr den Westweg von Pforzheim nach Basel!!! Der lohnt sich wirklich!!!


----------



## marsepolani (14. Februar 2008)

hi, wir hatten vor dieses Jahr den Weg zu fahren oder alternativ wieder eine Alpenüberquerung zu starten. Letztes Jahr sind wir von Eisenach den Wanderweg Rennsteig, durchs Vogtland, Erzgebirge bis Dresden gefahren.
War eine sehr schöne Tour.

mfg marsepolani


----------



## cännondäler__ (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo marsepolani,
muß meinen Vorrednern Recht geben: Der Bike-X ist eher einfach gestrickt und lässt viele schöne Trails links und rechts liegen. In Teilen kenne ich den Westweg und der verläuft häufig auf Trails und manchmal muß man eben schieben  Ist auf jeden Fall die bessere Alternative! Einziger Nachteil: Die kleinen weißen Schilder mit der roten Raute sind natürlich nicht so plakativ wie die gelben Schilder vom Bike-X, aber wenn die ganze Gruppe die Augen offen hält sollte auch das zu meistern sein.

cännondäler


----------



## Cook (15. Februar 2008)

Hi marsepolani!

Hatte schon mal eine Fragestunde zu diesem Thema gestartet http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277885&highlight=schwarzwald+crossing
(kann leider von hier nicht verlinken).
Habe mir auch schon öfters das Roadbook angeschaut. Was mir nicht gefällt ist auch, dass die Route keiner logischen Linie entspricht, wie z.B. der Wander-Westweg, Mittelweg oder Ostweg. Die Bike-Crossing-Strecke geht speziell hier in der Ecke ziemlich wahllos links und rechts die Hänge rauf und runter und das auf nicht einmal besonders aussichtsreichen Wegen. Schade.


----------



## Migra (17. Februar 2008)

Hi!

Der Westweg ist nicht nur für Wanderer sondern auch für Biker wirklich ein Highlight in Sachen Abwechslung, schöne Natur und bietet einige technische Herausforderungen.
Ich selber bin diesen Wanderweg vor ca. 15 Jahren mal mit Satteltaschen (... ja, die Jugendsünden...) und als 2-Wochentour mit Kumpels gefahren  aber es war richtig gut!

Einzige Bitte von mir an alle Interessenten: Schaut, dass ihr den Westweg nicht gerade in den Ferien bzw. an sonnigen Wochenenden fahrt - dann ist nämlich in Sachen Wanderern teilweise die Hölle los und manche sind sehr bemüht uns Bikern immer wieder zu zeigen, dass wir da eigentlich nicht fahren dürfen....

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Nili (8. März 2008)

Servus an alle! Wieviel paar Radklamotten nehmt ihr so mit , wenn man +- sieben Tage unterwegs ist? Oder wascht ihr die Abends immer? Grüße Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. März 2008)

Mindestens ein Trikot zum Wechseln ist ja klar auch um zB nach einer langen Auffahrt nicht mit einem klitschnassen Hemdchen den Berg runterzufetzen. Eine zweite Hose muss eigentlich nicht sein, die ist Abends schnell im Waschbecken gewaschen und normalerweise bis zum nächsten Morgen trocken. Wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen will kann natürlich noch eine als Reserve einpacken.
Es kommt natürlich auch auf die Jahreszeit und den Tourverlauf an. Mitten im Sommer wirds im Schwarzwald ja nicht so irre kalt aber in den Alpen kann es schnell mal sehr schattig werden, da braucht man dann noch entsprechende klamotten.


----------



## items (8. März 2008)

Servus,
wir sind vor einiger Zeit den Schwarwald Mountainbikeweg von Karlsruhe nach Lörrach gefahren. Der war auch nicht besonders trailig, ist aber trotzdem einer der schönsten Urlaube gewesen, die ich jemals in meinem Leben gemacht habe. Hängt natürlich vom Wetter ab und was man fahrtechnisch so bevorzugt, aber wenn man auch ein bisschen Strecke machen will, ist Waldautobahn IMHO gar nicht so verkehrt. Ein paar Infos (GPS Track, Packlisten usw.) hab ich hier zusammengestellt:
http://mtb-bergziege.de/swtour/index.php4

Mir ist bei dem Urlaub das erste Mal richtig klar geworden, dass Deutschland wirklich total schöne und unberührte Ecken hat, die absolut paradiesisch sind und man muss nicht besonders weit fahren, geschweige denn fliegen, um tolle Ferien zu machen.

Grüße u. schönen Tag
items


----------

